# Got my 8 day guide back today.



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Wonder how long it will last?

:nono2:


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

one day!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Check your s/w revision:

*03/07/2006: 1506 Software Version L2.74 for DVR 921

Effective Wednesday, March 8th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.74 for the DVR 921 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.74 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 921.*


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Got 2.74 and the 9-day guide is back!


----------



## Leroy (Jan 21, 2005)

My Guide is back also with L274, appears to be responding pretty fast too. Let's hope it says at nine days:hurah:


----------

